# Some kind of allowance given?



## javierika (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi I would liked to apply under skilled visa to Australia as a hairdresser...As standard of living there's pretty high so am really sceptical & worry abt it...Just wondering how's opportunities as hairdresser there?And also how much are hairdressers paid per wkly?Any allowance given by government as my hpouse's a photographer & it's a skill in demand there...Anyone can have better idea on that?
thnx!!!!


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think there would be any allowance for that, except for if she will be hired by a certain company or something. freelancing doesn't get allowances, all the revenue comes from sales...


----------



## javierika (Dec 18, 2009)

O I do know that they have flexi hours for hairdressers over there so just doing more checks abt it....Photographers's not in demand over there ya?sighhhhh


----------

